
Ask HN: Training in London – where, what and when - hawat
Our company organizes training for students of technical schools (exactly for those who recently completed school), in connection with our partner company - based in UK - we are planning to conduct them in the United Kingdom - which places &#x2F; organizations would you recommend as a possible place to visit in London and the surrounding area to show young people IT business and technology?
Perhaps one of you wants to show people your business? Give them a possibility to see something new?
======
EngineerBetter
You should consider getting in touch with the folks at Pivotal
([http://pivotal.io/locations/london](http://pivotal.io/locations/london)).
They have a very progressive working practice, and are keen to attract diverse
staff. They're based in Old Street.

------
brudgers
Curious as to what companies have already been considered.

